# Laptop purchase : Below 13 inch, less than 1.5 kg, less than 30000



## sling-shot (Sep 23, 2013)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
*Less than 30,000*

2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
*Screen size: 11.6 to max 13. Prefer 11.6.
*

3) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
*Prefer: Dell, ASUS*

4) What are the primary tasks will you be performing with this notebook?
*Office applications, FullHD movies, VirtualBox.*

5) What screen resolution(s) & type (glossy/matte) would you prefer?
*Resolution: Not less than 1366x768.
Prefer: Matte.*

6) Anything else you would like to say? (eg: local purchase, ASS,matte/glossy finish)
*Battery life: Expect 6 hours or more for office applications. 3 hours or more for movie watching.*

---------------------

Looks like manufacturers are abandoning the low price thin laptop segment altogether. My present Samsung is lying in service centre for the last 1 month for keyboard replacement.


----------



## sakumar79 (Sep 23, 2013)

Lenovo's U310 model (13.3") with i3 processor and no OS comes to around 30k... It should weigh around 1.7 kg, so keep that in mind. 

I doubt if 11.6" laptops (other than netbooks) are available in 30k budget...

Hope that helps
Arun


----------



## sling-shot (Sep 23, 2013)

13.3 inches has already crossed my upper limit. In fact, after my experience with my 11.6 inch Samsung, I would be more comfortable at that size itself.
So I guess I would not be buying anything now


----------

